# snail



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

My aquarium has been up and running for about 1 month now.
I found a snail, it's about .25 inches. I didn't put it in my tank, should I be concerned? The weirdest thing, is that all that plants were added when the NITRITES were through the roof, during my fishless cycling. When I added fish later, I never added the water from the LFS, so any theories?
And should I be concerned?
Should I get rid of the little bugger?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The snail probably came in on the plants, either as a snail or eggs. Most likely you will be seeing more soon. The only concern would be is if you don't like them or you get to many.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

What susankat said. If you don't want snails, pull it, but you're probably going to see more. I left mine in and it ended up turning me on to assassin snails. Now I add more snails from a friend's tank... to feed my snails. =)


----------



## hawkraven (Mar 29, 2012)

it depends upon the situation.,if the snail try to eat your plants then take it out , if not give it a try,but be sure to control their number. About nitrites, maybe a little more water changes.


----------

